# Who got what at maidstone?



## nuggett5

Hi who got what at maidstone today? I came home with a 08 female royal and a albino horned frog.


----------



## Wobbit

Came home with a 500gram 08 pastel royal from dj reptiles, a stat, and a few other bits. i will try to get pics up


----------



## Wobbit

here is is, in shed at the moment.


----------



## Javeo

Lol, I got a fantasy horned frog and 2 D.leucs 
The horned frog is looking very under the weather though, im a bit worried


----------



## Dave-Flames

i didnt buy anything.. VERY poor show and i thought it was quite over priced for a show..


----------



## maddy

Got me a new Blazing Blizzard Gecko.... wow she is great..... wasnt as big as i expected and as dave said.. alot of things overpriced.. maybe the one at the end of the year will be better.


----------



## The Stig

*Magazine ??*

Did anybody buy or notice the reptile magazines that were on sale on one of the centre stands today. I meant to buy one but forgot as I left. Does anybody know what they are titled or where they are available?
BTW came home with 1.1.0 citrus tiger beardies. Got them under the heat and they have fired up lovely !!


----------



## maddy

wasnt it called Reptile. ? i forgot too :S too many distractions....


----------



## Wobbit

it called practical reptile keeping, there is a coupe of threads on it already


----------



## Cranwelli

I got an African velvet gecko. I didn't see any horned frogs where abouts where they?! Anyway she's in good condition and most of the animals were a good price I thought.


----------



## Javeo

I agree the show wasn't as good as the first one, and the prices were a bit higher as well. Usually im at a show for a couple of hours but i only stayed 1 hour and that was just me being stubborn!


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

nice royal ....: victory:


i didnt get enything :bash:

i did get the new rep mag and a good look around..


----------



## sean k

*show*

i thought the show as really good. i got 8 warty newts, 2 horned frogs, 2 big head geckos and 4 adult leos.. along with waxworm cultures and loads of tubs of livefood and roaches.. and frozen food... went with £280 came back with 10p.. lol lol


----------



## Zoekins

I came back with a female bell albino leopard gecko, she is gorgeous, active and looks healthy. V. pleased. 

here she is, ive named her Opal:










i do agree about it not being as good as last years (even though i still really enjoyed it this year!)
Also, i forgot to pick up one of the new rep mags as well, dang it!


----------



## The Stig

Thanks guys, guess there'll be lots of us heading to WH Smith tomorrow !!
Signing up for a subscription looks good (and cheaper) for future issues.


----------



## Molly75

I thought is was a nice show i got a lot of bits i pre booked but i mus say the het clown balls from dave were fab much bigger and stunning to look at for hets  

i got ]
1.1 clown het calls
0.1 abberant hypo honduran milk
1.0 leucistic texas
0.0.2 albino bull and normal bull
0.0.1 silver tannie blue tongue 

paula


----------



## tashaprincess

i got velvet gecko she is so cute! wanted tokay but i was too late :-(


----------



## Barry.M

I came away with an Albino Green Burm from genetic gems,a SHTC leo and a Hermann's tortoise for the Mrs.


----------



## Mush

Molly75 said:


> I thought is was a nice show i got a lot of bits i pre booked but i mus say the het clown balls from dave were fab much bigger and stunning to look at for hets
> 
> i got ]
> 1.1 clown het calls
> 0.1 abberant hypo honduran milk
> 1.0 leucistic texas
> 0.0.2 albino bull and normal bull
> 0.0.1 silver tannie blue tongue
> 
> paula


and what a stunning blue tongue it was :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75

Mush said:


> and what a stunning blue tongue it was :whistling2:


Hi Hun defo she's lovley LOl she's puffing away at the mo LOL was lovley meetin you  sorry about my useless organisationall skills LOL oh and we got lost on the way home lol so i can't find my way to or from the hall it seems LOL
p xx


----------



## Slurm

i got 2 Leos:-

a male blazing Blizzard and a female mack snow enigma het blizzard.

I have to say i was impressed with the shows turn out, you have to remember its a couple of months too early for most breeders so as such not huge numbers of livestock.

oh also got some locusts and wax worms.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mush

Molly75 said:


> Hi Hun defo she's lovley LOl she's puffing away at the mo LOL was lovley meetin you  sorry about my useless organisationall skills LOL oh and we got lost on the way home lol so i can't find my way to or from the hall it seems LOL
> p xx



haha i was just shocked at how hyper you was!!!!

Glad you like it, he/she deserves somewhere to look after him/her as she had such a tough start!


----------



## rainbowbrite

The Stig said:


> Did anybody buy or notice the reptile magazines that were on sale on one of the centre stands today. I meant to buy one but forgot as I left. Does anybody know what they are titled or where they are available?
> BTW came home with 1.1.0 citrus tiger beardies. Got them under the heat and they have fired up lovely !!


 didnt see them there today but its practical reptile keeping and I picked mine up from sainsburys:2thumb:


----------



## Molly75

Lol thats me in stress mode LOL I'm normally quite calm i was well stressed lol i was rying to drop things off and i could'nt find anyone lOl hate busy places 
all chilled now  with pie and chips YUM 


Mush said:


> haha i was just shocked at how hyper you was!!!!
> 
> Glad you like it, he/she deserves somewhere to look after him/her as she had such a tough start!


I'll look after him/her already a part of the family LOL 
p xx


----------



## philipniceguy

Dave-Flames said:


> i didnt buy anything.. VERY poor show and i thought it was quite over priced for a show..


 i 100% agree with you almost all of it was over priced for a show. i did not buy anything. did enjoy the trip out have a wonder around but hopefully next time prices are more SHOW prices best things i did see was some long tailed earless dragons so tiny.


----------



## Mush

Meet Patricia











she even had the decency to shed during the journey home


----------



## slowmo-no1

philipniceguy said:


> i 100% agree with you almost all of it was over priced for a show. i did not buy anything. did enjoy the trip out have a wonder around but hopefully next time prices are more SHOW prices best things i did see was some long tailed earless dragons so tiny.


 
I 200% agree with philip. including the long tailed earless dragons, im looking into as im thinkin about getting some


----------



## incrisis

We got there at 9:30, had a coffee and when we went to get in the queue was massive!!!

Had a good look around, chatted to loads of people and blokey ending up getting himself 3 dyeing dart frogs (Dendrobates tinctorius)

Not the greatest of pics, will take better ones when they are in the viv
_*







*_


----------



## tishba

i got an albino nelsons.i paid £70 was that a good price?


----------



## rottweiler81

*maidstone show , what a poor excuse*

was rather dissapointed and very pricy same as shop prices some of the stuff will not be going to one in a rush next time


----------



## gizzard

i got some livefood and heatmats and a Female CB 08 normal royal and a CB 09 beardie, its only 6 weeks old! its toooo cute.
i agree the prices were quite high but i loved the show and will be going to the next one! i only stayed for a little while because it was way to crowded in there.


----------



## Kev132

now much where the tincs and leuc's if you guys dont mind me asking ?


----------



## incrisis

Kev132 said:


> now much where the tincs and leuc's if you guys dont mind me asking ?


Paid £90 for the 3 tincs...


----------



## Kev132

incrisis said:


> Paid £90 for the 3 tincs...


thats a pretty good price, nice one


----------



## Javeo

Kev132 said:


> now much where the tincs and leuc's if you guys dont mind me asking ?


I paid £50 for 2 sub-adult leucs


----------



## bonsey

*i didnt get there!!!*

well.......i was devestated as having left cardiff b4 6.30 we had to pull into services just past reading as engine steaming- the head gascet on mates car had gone!! the aa came hour later......then got home near 1 o'clock.

i was gutted at missing the show despite some critisms of it posted here, but more gutted as was due to pick up a few reps previouly agreed:censor:

not my day!!


----------



## incrisis

Kev132 said:


> thats a pretty good price, nice one


Yeah we though we got a deal on them ...

There were some dendrobates azureus, 3 for £45


----------



## repkid

sean k said:


> i thought the show as really good. i got 8 warty newts, 2 horned frogs, 2 big head geckos and 4 adult leos.. along with waxworm cultures and loads of tubs of livefood and roaches.. and frozen food... went with £280 came back with 10p.. lol lol


Them big headed geckos were adorable :flrt:


incrisis said:


> We got there at 9:30, had a coffee and when we went to get in the queue was massive!!!
> 
> Had a good look around, chatted to loads of people and blokey ending up getting himself 3 dyeing dart frogs (Dendrobates tinctorius)
> 
> Not the greatest of pics, will take better ones when they are in the viv
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


I think I might of been in the cue before you? I was wearing a orange hoody and so was my mate?




I got a bell albino mack snow for Dave Davies.


----------



## sean k

*prices*

i thought prices were ok i picked up quite a few heat mats at good prices...

and some other odds and ends and really good prices.

i wanted there to be some cheap crested gecko diet and calcium supluments there but all the ones i saw were the same as shop prices other than that it was a really good show. especially as though it is quite early in the season.. 

shame there was not loads of crested geckos.... lol lol


----------



## incrisis

repkid said:


> I think I might of been in the cue before you? I was wearing a orange hoody and so was my mate?


Yeah you were, I can remember seeing the two of you ....

I was the one with the grey jumper, stood next to the one with the yellow and grey jumper (dyed blonde hair with faded red bit in the front), stood next to the one in the blue hoody and the bloke with a black shirt .......

We were discussing constructing a wall of people around us to stop the wind, it was cold stood in that queue !!


----------



## otb2

> Lol, I got a fantasy horned frog and 2 D.leucs
> The horned frog is looking very under the weather though, im a bit worried


I got an Albino Horned, I think it is dead, Havent seen it move since the journey home and i havent seen it breathe either, quite disappointed.

I got a SHCT female leo and an Albino het Blizzard female too tho.


----------



## repkid

incrisis said:


> Yeah you were, I can remember seeing the two of you ....
> 
> I was the one with the grey jumper, stood next to the one with the yellow and grey jumper (dyed blonde hair with faded red bit in the front), stood next to the one in the blue hoody and the bloke with a black shirt .......
> 
> We were discussing constructing a wall of people around us to stop the wind, it was cold stood in that queue !!


Yeah and your girlfriend (forgive me if it isnt) said as we got just in the building that it was even more windy in there. :lol2:


----------



## Renfield

Can't believe I didn't see you Incrisis :gasp:


----------



## sean k

otb2 said:


> I got an Albino Horned, I think it is dead, Havent seen it move since the journey home and i havent seen it breathe either, quite disappointed.
> 
> I got a SHCT female leo and an Albino het Blizzard female too tho.


 
dont get worried m8 as horned frogs do not move much, sometimes they stay in the same place for like weeks.. lol


----------



## incrisis

repkid said:


> Yeah and your girlfriend (forgive me if it isnt) said as we got just in the building that it was even more windy in there. :lol2:


I was with three blokes ......... one of them my boyfriend :lol2:


----------



## otb2

Its not breathing! I contacted the seller and they said give it a bath so i have, no response, never known them to be that docile, i could turn it upside down!


----------



## incrisis

Renfield said:


> Can't believe I didn't see you Incrisis :gasp:


I was there from opening till 12:00 (ish)


----------



## carpetboy123

i got myself a shtct leo WAHOOOOO


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

Brad i swear i saw you ..


i was wearing a cream and black striped jumper and was walking round with my step dad a bauld guy with my anoying bro..

it seemed ok but last year was poor and this year wasnt much better but i hope they keep working on it .


----------



## repkid

incrisis said:


> I was with three blokes ......... one of them my boyfriend :lol2:


 Dont think I was in front of you then because the guy that looked like you was standing with a girl :lol2:


----------



## carlo69

*hi*

I can say I had a really good day and met some nice people , thought the prices were about the same as they are always at the shows, and there was a good diversity of reps to be had , WELL DONE M.R.A.C for a good day out


----------



## repkid

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> Brad i swear i saw you ..
> 
> 
> i was wearing a cream and black striped jumper and was walking round with my step dad a bauld guy with my anoying bro..
> 
> it seemed ok but last year was poor and this year wasnt much better but i hope they keep working on it .


 Last year was great and please can you edit your signature :censor:


----------



## incrisis

repkid said:


> Dont think I was in front of you then because the guy that looked like you was standing with a girl :lol2:


There was a guy I was chatting to behind me that was with two girls ...


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

repkid said:


> Last year was great and please can you edit your signature :censor:


nah last year wasnt so good ..

done :bash:


:censor: :censor: wow did you wake up on the wrog side of the bed :lol2:


----------



## repkid

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> nah last year wasnt so good ..
> 
> done :bash:
> 
> 
> :censor: :censor: wow did you wake up on the wrog side of the bed :lol2:


 No i just asked you before and you ignored me.


----------



## Renfield

incrisis said:


> I was there from opening till 12:00 (ish)


 
I was there from 9.30 to 12.00 as there wasn't much left to be had, I was wearing a burgundy jumper :lol2:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*



repkid said:


> No i just asked you before and you ignored me.


not ignored just forgot : victory:


----------



## incrisis

Renfield said:


> I was there from 9.30 to 12.00 as there wasn't much left to be had, I was wearing a burgundy jumper :lol2:


I saw two blokes in burgundy jumpers ....

In the cafe bit while I was breaking my teeth on a stale bacon roll .....


----------



## Renfield

incrisis said:


> I saw two blokes in burgundy jumpers ....
> 
> In the cafe bit while I was breaking my teeth on a stale bacon roll .....


 
Yeah that was us, once seen never forgotten for all the wrong reasons :2thumb:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

i got ..... nothing! but then i was working for most of the show! was rushed off our feet!! 

I did fall in love with a particular snakey though!


----------



## 170pand

i got a breeding pair of bull snake,1 normall,1 hypo,mex red knee and loads of roaches for breeding food,and after show i now got 3 rankings dragon babies rrrr so cute lol


----------



## Javeo

otb2 said:


> I got an Albino Horned, I think it is dead, Havent seen it move since the journey home and i havent seen it breathe either, quite disappointed.
> 
> I got a SHCT female leo and an Albino het Blizzard female too tho.


Mine was the same, upside down and everything,It seems a bit better now after a bathed it.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Nothing at all took my fancy. Spoke to a few friends, but other than that, nothing! So I left after an hour!


----------



## oakelm

I couldnt make it, was working. But not really surprised if there wasnt as much as expected as its still early in the year. This years babies arent out yet. I expect the shows later in the year will be more heavily stocked. I shall be an doncaster and cant wait, and I will be there at the end trying to haggle a bargain or two :whistling2:


----------



## herpzane

i got a salem ornamental tarantula, a congo green mantis, a pair of assassin bugs and a pink legged millipede. i was well chuffed


----------



## Siman

We got a mali uromastyx from Ali, two hermanns torts from T.T and a lovely crestie from wohic. The uro & hermanns were arranged prior to the show, they've really made our day they're awesome little things! Oh and pictures will be up in the picture section soon. I must say though that if we wasn't going to travel for the uro & torts would have been quite disapointed with what was there. We ended up getting there quite late though so it would seem perhaps a lot had been sold.


----------



## selina20

I got a gorgeous female Grammostola mollicoma tarantula


----------



## exoticsandtropics

big thanks to the organisers again great job. look forward to the next one


----------



## sean k

*show*

yes it was a really good show.. im looking foward to the rest of them later in the year....


----------



## DRD

i got my self,

a reduced patterned orange/red eye female spotted python about 2ft long marked up for £75 but got it for £60

a orange/red eye female spotted python about 1.5ft long marked up for £55 but got it for £45

super hypo baldy carrot tail male fully grown 84grams market up for £45 got it for £35

then i got a ghost mantis, 2X spiny idian flower mantis, violin mantis £24 the lot

also picked up a super hypo baldy carrot tail female and tremper albino female leo for a friend £50 the pair,

not bad me thinks


dont forget people the prices are only high as it is mainly last years babies prices will fall when 09 babies are hear


----------



## EvilMunky

I got a bargain Mack Snow Gecko! 40 quid - lovely looking and almost ready to breed.

Was expecting more stalls tho!


----------



## Siman

Did anyone else see the royal hatchlings? I walked past them and only got a glance but I swear the sign said "fresh hatch yet to have first shed/take first meal"


----------



## selina20

Siman said:


> Did anyone else see the royal hatchlings? I walked past them and only got a glance but I swear the sign said "fresh hatch yet to have first shed/take first meal"


Yups they did. I wanted to just take the lot bless them. They were so tiny. Surely that aint allowed


----------



## Siman

selina20 said:


> Yups they did. I wanted to just take the lot bless them. They were so tiny. Surely that aint allowed


I did think it was a tad strange selling them before they've shed and established feeding!

Although, at least the sellers had it clearly stated they hadn't - Good to see they weren't trying to rip folk off I guess.


----------



## blurry_121

Any One Taking Any Ornate Uromastyx? Please PmMe


----------



## beefy

I bought nothing :-( the mrs picked up a pair of hognoses
But I did pick up a dwarf retic on the way home


----------



## sammy90

i wanted to get one of those baby axolotals they were so cute
but i did get a paying mantis (yay been after 1 for years) i whent up woth a load of college mates togeather we came back with a fare bit lol


----------



## Caz

Good show - early in the season so there wasn't likely to be many 09's about. Nice to see so many breeders there.

I got a Hypo Honduran and a pair of c.b Giant Day Geckos.

Re people who say the prices are too high - it's because NO ONE ever wants to pay the marked price!

For those that moan and say 'rubbish' 'not much choice' then why don't you try breeding something and having a table...?:bash:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Caz said:


> Good show - early in the season so there wasn't likely to be many 09's about. Nice to see so many breeders there.
> 
> Re people who say the prices are too high - it's because NO ONE ever wants to pay the marked price!
> 
> For those that moan and say 'rubbish' 'not much choice' then why don't you try breeding something and having a table...?:bash:


 
I agree! it is very early in the season, so it is hard to have loads of young to sell, i thought it was a great day! (well i had fun anyway!)


----------



## sammy90

i thought there was loads there but that was ma first show to go to


----------



## Daleos89

Caz said:


> Good show - early in the season so there wasn't likely to be many 09's about. Nice to see so many breeders there.
> 
> I got a Hypo Honduran and a pair of c.b Giant Day Geckos.
> 
> Re people who say the prices are too high - it's because NO ONE ever wants to pay the marked price!
> 
> For those that moan and say 'rubbish' 'not much choice' then why don't you try breeding something and having a table...?:bash:


i enjoyed the show, not overly much variation tbh, but im happy with what  i came back with..

male bci, female royal (both from Ally (lovely lady )
and a male adult proven sunglow

...and 2 marbled newts


----------



## Scuwiffpixi

*I got newts!*

I went today to maybe get another crestie and came home with 2 red spotted newts I got every thing I needed for them and two lil bright orange newts for £22! Bonza!:no1:

shame there wasn't more cresties. Here' s Red and Blu in there new home.

























I really enjoyed the expo but thought it did get a bit busy and crowded, but I bought some butterworms for my cham at a cheaper price than I normally pay so I was well happy!!


----------



## exoticsandtropics

hey glad your happy with your newts scuwiffipixi you looked very happy with your newts from us!


----------



## Zoekins

*scuwiffpixie* your newts are gorgeous! congrats! I saw lots of newts and fire salamanders on various stalls all of which i was so tempted by! i think i will have to check out your stall in july *exoticsandtropics*, hope you will be at the july one!


----------



## HS

Firstly, A big thankyou to the Breeders who came along to make the show, and a big thanks to the public who made it a busy show too.:no1:

Reading the posts above, I would like to sat that this was an early show, I mentioned before the show that the idea was to give breeders a chance to sell on last years young and grown on animals ready for this year. To expect a sea of '09 hatchlings was probably a little naive of some people. It was always going to be a little different to shows later in the year.
Saying that, I don't think it was lacking. We had a good variety of snakes, more than just leo's on the lizard front (but still room for more variety) and more amphibians than in August. Unfortunately, we did not have as many Invert breeders as before, but that was due to a clash with a Bugfest in Kettering, however, normal service will be resumed in August.
With regards those seeking Cresties, we did have a Crestie Breeder cancel just before the show and this was unfortunate as I feel they would have done well.

It was a busy show, but I think the hall copes well with this and there was still room to move. We could just let a few people in at a time and stagger the entrance, but somehow I think we would get complaints.
We had only good feedback during the show, and although I have read on here that people think it was a poor show, I am sorry that you think this, but nobody bothered to tell us on the day, when we could have discussed it while there. 
With regards to being overpriced, I can't really comment except on my own animals. 
But I will note that it is the market forces that govern the prices and not the organisors. Although I doubt they were overpriced, but more so closer to market price and not bargain basement price. Which tbh, I think is a good thing. But that is just my opinion, not that of the Club or the organisors. 
While on the subject of prices, I will also note that we dropped our entrance price from £3.00 in August to £2.50 and we didn't charge for children on the day. So that must have given some a little more to spend on animals.:2thumb:

The only downside (and we are aware of it) was the Cafe again. Unfortunately, we were unable to provide an alternative vendor because of the Council laws and the contract they have with the cafe owner.
We will be persuing this matter and will also put in a complaint (we are not the only ones), and hopefully something can be sorted in August.
If not, I can only suggest that people go to the Burgerking across the car park instead.

On the whole we are happy with the way the show went and the comments we have received from the breeders and public at the show. We are looking forward to August and have already started receiving bookings.


----------



## Siman

Well, I got me a lovely crestie from wohic so happy enough on the crestie front. by the sounds of it though I can't believe the amount that sold out prior to us arriving at about 12.


----------



## Mirf

Did any of you guys see anyone selling skinks by any chance? I'm after a couple of species but don't know if the 8 hour round trip would have been worth it....


----------



## wohic

I think it was a good show, prices were a little higher but that is to be expected at the beginning of the season........ if people want bargains then wait until the end of the Year !
I walked round just before opening and then again 2 hours after it opened and to say I was gobsmacked at the amount that had been sold is an understatement .... I imagine most stall holders did well and were very happy.

Over all a good show, well organized by very helpful people........ we will be back 


Thank you so much to everyone that visited my stall either to buy or just chat......... It was a real pleasure to see you all.
Watch out for me at the Midsommer Norton show on 21st june...... I should be there with a few vittikin dragons and hatchling crested geckos


----------



## Siman

wohic said:


> I think it was a good show, prices were a little higher but that is to be expected at the beginning of the season........ if people want bargains then wait until the end of the Year !
> I walked round just before opening and then again 2 hours after it opened and to say I was gobsmacked at the amount that had been sold is an understatement .... I imagine most stall holders did well and were very happy.
> 
> Over all a good show, well organized by very helpful people........ we will be back
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone that visited my stall either to buy or just chat......... It was a real pleasure to see you all.
> Watch out for me at the Midsommer Norton show on 21st june...... I should be there with a few vittikin dragons and hatchling crested geckos


Please keep the cresties secret from my o/h :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## xclairex

Siman said:


> Please keep the cresties secret from my o/h :whistling2: :lol2:


Hehe too late :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Although we will be in america then...


----------



## Siman

xclairex said:


> Hehe too late :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Although we will be in america then...


Score!:whistling2:


----------



## byglady

A big THANK YOU to Darren and MRAC for organising yet another good show. The venue is brill but chilly. The turnout was quite amazing for such an early show, as previously stated there are not many hatchlings ready just yet. 

Was nice to talk to so many people. Really looking forward to the next show, hope to see you all there. 

Must just say the people that run the cafe seemed a bit stressed before the start of the show, they must have been frazzled by the end of the show. The cuppas that we were given by MRAC before and after the show was heavenly, actually looked and tasted like TEA.

Once again thank you Darren and MRAC


----------



## wohic

Siman said:


> Please keep the cresties secret from my o/h :whistling2: :lol2:





xclairex said:


> Hehe too late :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Although we will be in america then...



well there is always basildon or barking or the next maidstone :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## Siman

wohic said:


> well there is always basildon or barking or the next maidstone :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


You just want us to have as many cresties as you don't ya! :gasp:


----------



## Will Scarborough

I managed to get a male crestie after a bit of asking around haha, got him off a lady called connie, who was great and very helpful dont know if she is on here?

Just need to get him some females now!


----------



## fzb2099

Practical Reptile Keeping magazine is available most BIG WHSmiths!


----------



## Caz

wohic said:


> well there is always basildon or barking or the next maidstone :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


And the EHS show in Norwich in July! Lots of people with tables there yesterday have already booked : victory: and the EHS will have another table at Maidstone later in the year.
For those thinking Norwich is a long drive it only took just over 2 hrs with a 15 min' stop in Newmarket!


----------



## rod

hi can anyone help me was at the show yesterday and really regret not getting a couple of pairs of poison arrow frogs ,i dont suppose anyone has a contact number for the guy that was selling them if so could you please pm me it 
thanks rod


----------



## Connie_F

Hi Will - yes, I'm on here, albeit not posting very much :blush:

I hope he settles in well for you. If you need any further advice on husbandry or if you stuck for CGD - give me a shout!

Your little lad will be ready to breed in another couple of weeks. As far as a female is concerned (if you do find one - they are like gold dust at the mo), I would suggest not breeding her til she is about 12 months old - healthier for the female & a better chance to produce fertile eggs!



Will Scarborough said:


> I managed to get a male crestie after a bit of asking around haha, got him off a lady called connie, who was great and very helpful dont know if she is on here?
> 
> Just need to get him some females now!


----------



## HS

rod said:


> hi can anyone help me was at the show yesterday and really regret not getting a couple of pairs of poison arrow frogs ,i dont suppose anyone has a contact number for the guy that was selling them if so could you please pm me it
> thanks rod


I cannot give out breeder contact details, but if you pm me your e:mail address, I can forward it on to him for you.


With regards the question of Skinks, I had a quick look round and can remember quite a few BTS and a couple of Berber, there may have been others.


----------



## Will Scarborough

Connie_F said:


> Hi Will - yes, I'm on here, albeit not posting very much :blush:
> 
> I hope he settles in well for you. If you need any further advice on husbandry or if you stuck for CGD - give me a shout!
> 
> Your little lad will be ready to breed in another couple of weeks. As far as a female is concerned (if you do find one - they are like gold dust at the mo), I would suggest not breeding her til she is about 12 months old - healthier for the female & a better chance to produce fertile eggs!


Hi connie, yes has settled in very quickly and already had him feeding on crickets, so very pleased with the little guy 

I think im going to be looking for females at the brentwood show in july, so got some time before thinking of breeding 

But yes i will stay in contact if i have any troubles :2thumb:


----------



## Idris

Thanks to wohic for a lovely female haloween harley crestie, I can't wait to see the young from her and my haloween harley male at some point. I thoroughly enjoyed the show - got two cresties and a pacman frog (thanks Ali) and a cheap viv which was a bonus - the pacman was a peace offering to the boyfriend after I told him I wouldn't buy anything unless it was a particular type of male crestie (which I didn't find) and it worked he didn't say a thing about the cresties lol. 
while the show was busy (which is good) I thought the space for buyers was great, the tables were of a good size, and the sellers friendly and helpful.
generally a good day.


----------



## comedykhaos

i got 1 ''anerythristic corn snake'' and my brother got one ''egytian wall climbing''
i also bought heat mats and faunariums and an air vent 
does anyone know much on egytian wall climbing lizards btw?
i was hoping to get a leopard gecko aswell but ah well:bash:


----------



## pollywog

How many visitors did you get through the door? Decided this one was too early in the year for me but may be interested in booking for August if you had a good turn out.


----------



## salamandra

Andrew ............... there was alot of people because i had to jump to look over people or i wouldnt have seen what was on the tables:lol2: and i saw 2 GREAT amphibian stands that you would have loved to have a look at.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah one was mine lol


----------



## sean k

*pictus geckos*

hi does any one know any of the details of the man and his son who were selling the pictus geckos as i would like to buy some more females from him.. if you know can you send me a PM.

hopefully you are on this forum. lol lol


----------

